Ask HN: Is Product Hunt just a launchpad for new YC startups? - kilimchoi
======
minimaxir
Keep in mind there is a selection bias in play since there has been a YC Demo
Day over the past few days. When other accelerators have their demo days they
spam PH too.

But essentially yes.

------
ankit84
I too realised the same a year back.

------
ap46
Yes with its referential systems & wanton need for your twitter account.....

